# How do you squirrel hunt?



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I know some of you spot and stalk and some sit and wait. I'm a sit and wait kinda hunter.

I've always sat on the high ground and watched the low ground. This season I think I'm gonna try it the other way around. See what I'm missing. Its definitely easier to blend in down in the low stuff.

I set up in a turkey chair, full camo, including mask and gloves (orange beanie on top of course) so I'm good and low to the ground and blended in.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you answered your own question. Squirrel hunting isn't complicated. Good luck.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I do a little of both I walk for a bit if I see or hear one I will stalk it. After awhile I will pick a nice grove and sit for a little bit. I always carry a few dry corn cobs in my pocket as I hunt alone when I see a squirrel and it runs ti the back side of the tree I break one of the cobs in half and toss it to the other side of the tree and the squirrel more times than not will scurry back to my side of the tree.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

I hunt with a dog, though I still enjoy still hunting from time to time.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> I know some of you spot and stalk and some sit and wait. I'm a sit and wait kinda hunter.
> 
> I've always sat on the high ground and watched the low ground. This season I think I'm gonna try it the other way around. See what I'm missing. Its definitely easier to blend in down in the low stuff.
> 
> ...


You should try a squirrel call...I've called in a few when I used to do it and ya never know what else might sneak in!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

go out with a good squirrel dog sometime,,, a whole new world for you.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I like to use a little Feist dog.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I just open the back door... Have 3 walnut trees around the yard.:lol:


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I want to try what a friend of mine does. He uses a call, and a bow. I set out to find a call, Gander didn't have them He told me, he uses a lid from a mason jar, and a machine bolt, and just rakes the bolt threads, on the inside of the lid. In answer to your post, I used the sit and wait method, what a great time of the year to be in the woods.


----------



## Run vizslas (Apr 13, 2013)

They have calls at wallmart and on the web . I got one 20 years ago still works 
Great.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my call at wally world to. Only used it on neighborhood squirrels tho. Not affected...but they are fat and lazy anyways.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Any one doing any hunting tomorrow 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Im thinking about going this weekend. I have Friday through Sunday off...should be able to get in some hunting!

Captn---


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

When I hunted them I used a sling shot, good practice for instinctive shooting and rocks are free. Did both spot and stalk and sit and wait. Never had special camo just wore old army pants and shirts. And blue jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

salmonslammer said:


> I just open the back door... Have 3 walnut trees around the yard.:lol:



You stole my line:lol:


----------

